# Sneezes



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a white brahma that seems to sneeze everyday upon the coop opening. I have 9 hens and a rooster and she is the only one that sneezes like that. 
The coop has ventilation as when i am in there I do not feel stuffy or sneezy. Any ideas o. Why this lovely lady sneezes so much?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know, but I think someone else should...


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Some birds are just that way. Its possible she has a sinus or upper respiratory infection and also possible that you just happen to catch her sneezing! Unless she is lethargic or listless, just track her condition.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

She is very active and is the only hen out of my flock who will walk up and try to be held. Every morning. With out fail. I removed the winter window hoping the fresh air would help but still sneezes


----------

